# AndyTblc Picture thread



## AndyTblc

I figured I might as well start my own storm picture thread. We had a fall storm come threw
I took a ride out to Holland State Park to get some pics of Lake Michigan durring the big winds. Waves were a good 14 feet. Here are some pics.
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010019.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010018.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010017.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010015.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010014.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010013.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010012.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010010.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010009.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010007.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010006.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010005.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010003.jpg
http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu89/andytobo/P1010002.jpg


----------



## Snowplow71

If you copy and post the


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice, it's cool how the lake looks higher than land when the wind is that high. 

The sandblasting always sucks, though.


----------



## Banksy

Uggh, I have to click all those?


----------



## Milwaukee

That explain why water in Grosses Ile drop 5 feet down now.

Lot boats stuck in mud plus 3 boats we supposed to get out end stuck on hoist.



Nice pictures of lake. What kind digital camera you have?


----------



## jomama45

Wow, that breakwater reminds me of home. Looked at a map to see Holland is just about straight across the lake. Great pics of some HUGE rollers. On a little less windy days, guys are surfing on this stuff a little smaller than that just North of where I live.


----------



## AndyTblc

Banksy;814983 said:


> Uggh, I have to click all those?


Sorry, I was at school, I'll fix it right now, I can't edit it, but I'll just post them in a new thing



Snowplow71;814885 said:


> If you copy and post the code from photobucket, the picture will pop up :D[/QUOTE]
> I'll get it right now
> 
> [QUOTE=Mark Oomkes;814889]Nice, it's cool how the lake looks higher than land when the wind is that high.
> 
> The sandblasting always sucks, though.[/QUOTE]
> Trying to walk from the parking lot to a sign and then to another building was bad,
> 
> [QUOTE=Milwaukee;814985]That explain why water in Grosses Ile drop 5 feet down now.
> 
> Lot boats stuck in mud plus 3 boats we supposed to get out end stuck on hoist.
> 
> Nice pictures of lake. What kind digital camera you have?[/QUOTE]
> Well the blurry pics I took from in my truck with my moms Nikon, which was a $1,000 camera, and if I would have taken that outside she would have killed me, so I used an olympia cheap camera.


----------



## AndyTblc

jomama45;815055 said:


> Wow, that breakwater reminds me of home. Looked at a map to see Holland is just about straight across the lake. Great pics of some HUGE rollers. On a little less windy days, guys are surfing on this stuff a little smaller than that just North of where I live.


There were surffers out there just before I got there, and 3 seadoo's were out there right before I got there as well


----------



## AndyTblc

Ok, here are the images so you guys dont' have to click on them


----------



## AndyTblc




----------



## AndyTblc




----------



## AndyTblc




----------



## AndyTblc




----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AndyTblc

Clapper&Company;815079 said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Hey it was fun,


----------



## Banksy

That's better. Cool pics.


----------



## km1979

wish lake erie was as beautiful as there... lol

nice pixs


----------



## AndyTblc

I've never been to lake Erie, or Ontario, I've been to Lake Michigan, I've take the S.S. Badger car Ferry across, and I've been to Lake Superior, And I've seen lake Huron.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like Hoodie weather there.....


----------



## AndyTblc

[email protected];815609 said:


> Looks like Hoodie weather there.....


HA, yeah, I needed a hoodie, I still do to wear at school and while I"m plowing. Can you send me one????


----------



## nicksplowing

nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## asps4u

That's pretty crazy! Thanks for the pics


----------



## AndyTblc

I plowed 2 inches today. I forgot to take a picture of the parking lot I do. oh well


----------



## WIPensFan

You must not like the person that owns that garage!


----------



## AndyTblc

It's an old lady's house, and nobody needs to get into the garage till labor day. so we're good


----------



## AndyTblc

Had some freezing rain move threw the area today, put a layer of ice on everything, it wasn't a big freeze, the city plow trucks have been out at full force blasting the roads with salt


----------



## nicksplowing

nothing worse then freezing rain in my opinion


----------



## JD Dave

nicksplowing;924840 said:


> nothing worse then freezing rain in my opinion


Unless your in the business of selling salt. 

Nice pics.


----------



## AndyTblc

I just got back from pulling my neighbors daughter out of the ditch, EVERYTHING outside of the city is a sheet of ice. Some stupid kids, come passing us, and when he went to get back in the lane, he started loosing control, and spun out into the ditch, we went and told a cop, and we were the 2nd person to complain about them, so he said he's going to take his time and write them a reckless driving ticket!. My neighbor had to drive his neighbors truck back to her house, and I had to drive my neighbors truck and man the roads were slick. 
Like many have said and I've said it before, I'm not worried about my driving, I'm worried about the other guys driving


----------



## AndyTblc

Todays snow storm. I've been out 2 times today, and I have to go back out at 4 o'clock or so
Leaving my driveway








One of my accounts
















Downtown Wayland


----------



## AndyTblc

More pics of the parking lot I do


----------



## AndyTblc

a few more
























and this is one I took when I got home


----------



## AndyTblc

Got about 15 inches over night, I actually have a couple videos








*CLICK ON THE VIDEO*


----------



## tls22

nice pics and vids....alot of snow for ur area....i hate storms like that


----------



## deere615

I got stuck like that a few times last year no fun!


----------



## AndyTblc

15 inches of snow, I went to bed at 10, slept past my alarm that I set for 5, and woke up at 6:30.
I never got stuck like that before, I had to call 3 people till I finally got somebody, I got my neighbor to come yank me out, he couldn't just pull it out, he had to yank


----------



## deere615

AndyTblc;1225974 said:


> 15 inches of snow, I went to bed at 10, slept past my alarm that I set for 5, and woke up at 6:30.
> I never got stuck like that before, I had to call 3 people till I finally got somebody, I got my neighbor to come yank me out, he couldn't just pull it out, he had to yank


yeah the one time I got stuck in a big lot I high centered the plow it didnt even look bad but it took my other truck yanking and me giving alot of power in reverse to get out


----------



## AndyTblc

deere615;1225996 said:


> yeah the one time I got stuck in a big lot I high centered the plow it didnt even look bad but it took my other truck yanking and me giving alot of power in reverse to get out


it took me in 4 low, and him in his tahoe in 4 low to get me out, it didn't look bad, but we got it.


----------



## AndyTblc

Got our first snow today


----------



## AndyTblc

2 more


----------



## McG_Landscaping

nice pics andy :waving::waving::waving:


----------



## AndyTblc

woke up today after last nights snow fall


----------



## AndyTblc

__________


----------

